# "cystic acne"



## lexfunk (Feb 15, 2009)

Hey Ladies, I need your skincare advice.  Throughout my teens, I struggled with generic white heads on my forehead, cheeks, etc.  Im now in my mid-20s and I have flawless skin, except....major "cystic acne" on my chin/side cheek/lip area.  I have a steady routine-- purity made simple cleanser, some glycolic acid moisturizer on the problem area, and then hope is enough moisturizer.  I do a deep cleaning mask about once a week.  IDK what to do to prevent this.  About a year ago, I started using the gylolic acid moisturizer on the problem areas and I was clear for about 3-4 months.  Since then, they are back with avengance and I can't seem to identify a correspondence to my cycle.  I am desperate for advice!!  (the pimples are large, painful, sometimes under the skin, but always develop a white head).  

Help!!


----------



## mindlessgapgirl (Feb 15, 2009)

i work at a spa, and one of the estheticians once told me that any major breakouts around the lip/chin/jawline area are a sign of a digestion problem - not sure how true this is, but it's worth looking into.


----------



## jigga_jenn (Feb 16, 2009)

I used to be in the same situation. Pretty OK skin with a few pimples here and there in HS, but when I got to my 20s, had the same exact cystic acne breakout in the same areas you speak of. They have left me with many many scars, esp. on my right cheek 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.

I used a lot of stuff (proActiv, facials, expensive light treatments, department store face regimens) but the only thing that seemed to help the most was slathering on 2.5% Benzoyl Peroxide gel. Check out Acne.org - Acne treatment and community. That's where I went for my face cleaning regimen. I bought the face wash and the benzoyl peroxide. My best friend and I used it and saw results in about a couple months! 
Regimen - before and after photos (<<< You can find my before and after pix on there under "Jennifer" and the girl above me, Michelle, is my best friend).

Of course, everyone's face is different, so I have no way of knowing if you'll respond the same way I did. But it's worth trying, esp since the products come in a large quantity and is definitely not as expensive as other acne regimens out there. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 HTH!


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Feb 16, 2009)

Puberty has utterly ruined my skin. I use to have whole cystic acne issue too up until about 2 or 3 years ago. But I still have an issue with blackheads and clogged pores.

Have you tried any Benzoyl Peroxide treatments? If you want to go a bit more natural, you can try the Boscia acne serum treatment stuff...it's the one that's $35. I've found that it works quite well and doesn't leave the area all gross and flaky the next morning on cystic zits. 

Do you have insurance? Cause if over the counter treatments fail, you may want to see your GP or even a dermatologist. I have been on several different types of topical acne treatments and the most effective I've encountered and I've also read some pretty good reviews on it is Duac. But then again everyones skin is different so before I'd go make a visit with the doc, I'd try some OTC treatments.


----------



## lexfunk (Feb 19, 2009)

Thank you, ladies for your helpful tips!  

Jennifer- your skin really seemed to improve in those pics!  Did you use the gel only on problem areas or all over?

I think that I will try the benzoyl peroxide treatment and if that doesn't work, I'll hit the doctor. I have also heard about Duac and that may be what I need.


----------



## Lissa (Feb 19, 2009)

I have cystic acne a lot of the time, and my doctor said it was hormonal (I am 30 now) - too much testosterone. I take oral antibiotics and they have helped a lot, although I do get the odd one around my period. Nothing that I put on the skin topically has ever helped, they seem to be too deep under the skin for that. My advice is try not to touch them! Usually if I 'ignore' them and don't touch them then they go away without surfacing, whereas if I press them to see how much they hurt which is an annoying habit of mine (ouch, they hurt a lot sometimes!) then they get much worse and stay around for longer


----------



## feenin4makeup (Feb 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lissa* 

 
_I have cystic acne a lot of the time, and my doctor said it was hormonal (I am 30 now) - too much testosterone. I take oral antibiotics and they have helped a lot, although I do get the odd one around my period. Nothing that I put on the skin topically has ever helped, they seem to be too deep under the skin for that. My advice is try not to touch them! Usually if I 'ignore' them and don't touch them then they go away without surfacing, whereas if I press them to see how much they hurt which is an annoying habit of mine (ouch, they hurt a lot sometimes!) then they get much worse and stay around for longer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
This is the same for me.  I'm 33 now and my dermatologist also told me it's hormonal if its cystic, especially along your chin and jawline.  I say go to the doctor to get oral antibiotics (if that's what they suggest) or maybe even birth control pills.  Hormones are a bitch huh??


----------



## VintageAqua (Feb 19, 2009)

The same thing has been happening to me lately. I thought it was my foundation so I kept trying different things and it only got worse. Although I've tried HE and drugstore brands, Revlon Colorstay for Oily/Combo has been the best! 

In addition, I started using at topical antibiotic and benzoyl peroxide combo which I received from the derm and it's really helping. I've been using it for about a week now, and I haven't seen a single new blemish or cyst occur. 

HTH!


----------



## Jessica0984 (Feb 19, 2009)

My derm actually suggested Cetaphil products for my cystic acne. So far it is working. I also use acne free terminator topical gel.


----------



## Simply Elegant (Feb 19, 2009)

Differin is really good for cystic acne. My skin freaked out for a few months a few years ago and I used this and now my skin is pretty much always clear.


----------



## xsnowwhite (Feb 19, 2009)

I used to get cystic acne pretty frequently and differin is seirously a miracle. I hardly get any now, and if I do, it clears it up before it grows bigger. I highly reccomend it!


----------



## elegant-one (Feb 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xsnowwhite* 

 
_I used to get cystic acne pretty frequently and differin is seirously a miracle. I hardly get any now, and if I do, it clears it up before it grows bigger. I highly reccomend it!_

 
What is differin???


----------



## hawaii02 (Feb 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *feenin4makeup* 

 
_This is the same for me. I'm 33 now and my dermatologist also told me it's hormonal if its cystic, especially along your chin and jawline. I say go to the doctor to get oral antibiotics (if that's what they suggest) or maybe even birth control pills. Hormones are a bitch huh??_

 
I'm in the same boat. My dermatologist suggested microabrasion because my skin is so bumpy. However, currently, I'm doing the antibiotics and Differin.


----------



## Simply Elegant (Feb 19, 2009)

Differin is a prescription retinoid called adapalene. It's just a cream and it comes in gel and cream form.


----------



## Suri (Feb 19, 2009)

My dermatologist just prescribed me with Duac.. Before that I used Acnefree Severe, and am still using it... they work great!!! Helps to reduce the redness and somehow kill the bacteria.. BUT this product will dry out your skin.. so try and get a good moisturizer.. My doc recommend me using Cerave.. so you can check that out if you're interested..

Anyhow, everyone skin is different... for me, I can see that the products work for me within 3 days by following the instructions on the box... and if it's persist.. see your dermatologist..

As for me, it's more of the stress and hormonal since am in my late 30s.. The funny thing was that I had clear skin in marriage years until my husband passing.. I guess I need to get remarry to get the clear skin back... *just kidding*

Anyhow, hope your acnes clear up!!!


----------



## mochabean (Feb 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jigga_jenn* 

 
_I used to be in the same situation. Pretty OK skin with a few pimples here and there in HS, but when I got to my 20s, had the same exact cystic acne breakout in the same areas you speak of. They have left me with many many scars, esp. on my right cheek 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

I used a lot of stuff (proActiv, facials, expensive light treatments, department store face regimens) but the only thing that seemed to help the most was slathering on 2.5% Benzoyl Peroxide gel. Check out Acne.org - Acne treatment and community. That's where I went for my face cleaning regimen. I bought the face wash and the benzoyl peroxide. My best friend and I used it and saw results in about a couple months! 
Regimen - before and after photos (<<< You can find my before and after pix on there under "Jennifer" and the girl above me, Michelle, is my best friend).

Of course, everyone's face is different, so I have no way of knowing if you'll respond the same way I did. But it's worth trying, esp since the products come in a large quantity and is definitely not as expensive as other acne regimens out there. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 HTH!_

 
I completely agree with this regimen!!! Have you tried going on acne.org?? The owner of the site has a skincare regimen with the products for purchase. I was skeptical at first. I have always suffered thru acne, breakouts, cystic acne, etc. About 5 years ago, my skin was at its worst ever. I was desperate and tried every single product imaginable. I finally stumbled onto that website and tried the products. Back then, they didn't have all of the products for sale except for the benzoyl peroxide and you used drugstore cleanser/moisturizer like Aveeno or cetaphil with it. I tried it for 2 weeks and noticed a markable difference. I didn't get completely clear until 4 months into the regimen. 

This is when I made my mistake. I figured my skin is clear, I will stop using the acne.org regimen. I then switched to other skincare lines. Slowly and slowly I started to begin to break out more and more until I started having a new pimple or zit every single day. I even tried tree tea oil, full strength as a spot reliever, then I tried to dilute it. But it wasn't really clearing my skin up. 

I finally had enough and went back to acne.org to see if the regimen was still the same. I bought the products and received it in 4 days. I've been on the regimen now exactly 1 week and my breakouts and cystic acne have been slowly disappearing. Everyone's skin is different. Not everything works the same on other people. But this regimen works for me and my skin likes the products.


----------



## xsnowwhite (Feb 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_What is differin???_

 
It's a prescription, idk what's in it. I use the differin gel.


----------



## jigga_jenn (Feb 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lexfunk* 

 
_Thank you, ladies for your helpful tips!  

Jennifer- your skin really seemed to improve in those pics!  Did you use the gel only on problem areas or all over?

I think that I will try the benzoyl peroxide treatment and if that doesn't work, I'll hit the doctor. I have also heard about Duac and that may be what I need._

 
Lexfunk, I used a layer of gel all over my problem areas. I basically don't get acne anymore, but I still put a layer of the gel over areas prone to breaking out. Like Mochabean, I got a little complacent when my acne started disappearing, so I stopped using the BP gel for a while and broke out a little in the usual areas. So now, I make sure to just put a thin layer over certain parts of my face, and it does the trick!!!


----------



## leenybeeny (Feb 24, 2009)

The only thing that has worked for my cystic acne is zapping it with the zeno before it cane come to a head.. 9 time out of ten, if I catch it early, the cyst will disappear and never come all the way up.


----------



## ashk36 (Feb 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jigga_jenn* 

 
_Lexfunk, I used a layer of gel all over my problem areas. I basically don't get acne anymore, but I still put a layer of the gel over areas prone to breaking out. Like Mochabean, I got a little complacent when my acne started disappearing, so I stopped using the BP gel for a while and broke out a little in the usual areas. So now, I make sure to just put a thin layer over certain parts of my face, and it does the trick!!!_

 
I've found that if you put the bp on while your face is still partially damp, it spreads even thinner and makes a tiny bit go a long way. What kind of moisturizer do you use, by the way? I'm still searching for something I like, with spf, that doesn't make me feel greasy, that won't break me out, and isn't ridiculously expensive! Is that too much to ask?


----------



## jigga_jenn (Feb 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ashk36* 

 
_I've found that if you put the bp on while your face is still partially damp, it spreads even thinner and makes a tiny bit go a long way. What kind of moisturizer do you use, by the way? I'm still searching for something I like, with spf, that doesn't make me feel greasy, that won't break me out, and isn't ridiculously expensive! Is that too much to ask? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
I totally know what you mean, I hate spending money on some product that has potential, only to find that it doesn't and makes things worse. It's so difficult to find the right stuff!

Hmm, what kind of moisturizer do I use? That's a question with a complicated answer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 b/c of my very complicated face! 

I bought Philosophy's Hope in a Jar b/c of its great reviews. After using it for a week, I found it was breaking me out--not in cysts (thankfully) but just tiny little red acne. So now it's sitting in the bathroom cabinet, collecting dust.

Nowadays, at night I use a clear, liquid moisturizer by Kanebo (Japanese brand) called Moistage Essence lotion. I like it b/c it absorbs quickly and I don't need to use a lot at all and I just pat it on my face. In the mornings I use Cosmedicine Medi-Matte. It's an oil control lotion with SPF 20. It is pricey though--small tube for $40, eek--so I only use it on my cheeks and T-zone and use another SPF for my whole face. 

I recently bought Neutrogena's Age Shield Face sunblock with SPF 90 and I've been applying that all over my face and neck after applying the Medi-Matte. I've used it for 3 days and, so far, it's not too bad. No complaints here just yet. I haven't broken out and my face isn't any more oily than usual. I don't apply TOO much of it b/c I really hate sunblock and the way it smells, but I do make sure I have my whole face & neck covered.

HTH!


----------



## IDontKnowMomo (Feb 25, 2009)

I have cystic breakouts from time to time and I've tried everything except for Accutane. I'm thinking about trying it soon, but idk if it's worth the hassle :[
Getting blood drawn monthly sounds pretty bad.


----------



## Krista7 (Mar 19, 2009)

I use Origins' Dr. Weill product, Plantidote, as a liquid in a pump container. You put a tiny amount on the affected area and it promises to cure "the fire within." It does a pretty good job of taking cystic acne and hurrying them along to healing. I can't say anything about breaking the cycle yet--haven't found that!


----------



## Sashan (Mar 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hawaii02* 

 
_I'm in the same boat. My dermatologist suggested microabrasion because my skin is so bumpy. However, currently, I'm doing the antibiotics and Differin._

 
Microdermabrasion is amazing. I had perfectly clear skin until about a year ago and then started breaking out all over my chin. I visited doctors, beauty therapists and dermatologists who did nothing but load me up with topical treatments to try. My skin continued to get worse and I wasn't keen on oral antibiotics, so that wasn't an option for me.

I was finally recommended microdermabrasion and it saved my skin. I'm now completely acne free, don't even get hormonal pimples each month, and after a few VPL treatments my scars are barely noticeable. 

I didn't have cystic acne though, so it may not be suitable for you but I definitely recommend at least looking into it.


----------



## mtrimier (Mar 19, 2009)

I have cystic acne as well, and was on oral antibiotics until they left me with some crazy side effects. They cleared my face, but caused _other _places to dry out and peel and crack.  For now I just use the Differin cream mixed with a little clyndamicin phosphate lotion from my dermatologist whenever I feel one coming up, and resist the urge to pick at it.

Hope you find a regimen that works out for you!


----------



## Pimpinett (Mar 28, 2009)

I have them too, and for me they are definitely hormonal - deep under the skin and quite painful. I had them in my teens, didn't see a single one for almost ten years, and then they resurfaced in my late twenties. 

I switched birth control pills to a sort that is made especially to counteract hormonal acne, and that has helped a lot. I still get them occasionally, but it's one every three or four months instead of a couple of those huge, painful buggers every single month. Spot treating with benzoyl peroxide helps them go down quicker for me when I do get them, and I second the advice about not touching them.


----------



## Breanne Angelo (Mar 28, 2009)

Anibiotics!!! Just make sure you eat plently of yogart when you take them. My father in law is a doctor and this is what he recommends and it works!!


----------



## HustleRose (Mar 31, 2009)

i'm a little clueless when it comes to this subject. cystic acne is when you get pimples that are like bumps that feel hard like tumors and can also be somewhat painful? if so, that's what i have.

i have 2 on the left side of my face by my jaw that i swear have been there for two months. they are just bumps. they aren't even red! i've been using cetaphil, benzol peroxide 2.5%, and oil of olay moisturizer for sensitive skin and it's managed to keep every other part of my face clean except for that spot.

there was a post in the last page that someone mentioned digestion problems? i'm starting to wonder if it could be something like that or even in corrolation to my diet. or lack there of. the past year has been hard and i've gained like 30lbs and it seems my skin got worse as i gained more weight. this could possibly be the problem.

do any of you have any opinion on my guess here? i'm just wondering if maybe it's something i'm doing, ya know?

/rant over


----------



## jigga_jenn (Mar 31, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HustleRose* 

 
_i'm a little clueless when it comes to this subject. cystic acne is when you get pimples that are like bumps that feel hard like tumors and can also be somewhat painful? if so, that's what i have.

i have 2 on the left side of my face by my jaw that i swear have been there for two months. they are just bumps. they aren't even red! i've been using cetaphil, benzol peroxide 2.5%, and oil of olay moisturizer for sensitive skin and it's managed to keep every other part of my face clean except for that spot.

there was a post in the last page that someone mentioned digestion problems? i'm starting to wonder if it could be something like that or even in corrolation to my diet. or lack there of. the past year has been hard and i've gained like 30lbs and it seems my skin got worse as i gained more weight. this could possibly be the problem.

do any of you have any opinion on my guess here? i'm just wondering if maybe it's something i'm doing, ya know?

/rant over




_

 
HustleRose, I am in no way a doctor, but I have a very close friend who gained a lot of weight w/in a short period of time (a year, give or take) and had cystic acne that got worse and worse as her weight increased. She went to the doctor and was diagnosed w/ PCOS. He put her on birth control and she got better.

Definitely not trying to scare you or anything, just telling you from my experience what I've learned. I've found out that, more often than not, cystic acne is caused by hormonal issues (as in my own case). But again, I'm not a medical professional, and I'm just relaying what I've been through and what I've heard.

Hoping that things just kinda go away on their own for you; but if not, you should probably go check w/ a doc. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 If the cystic acne is bothering you, you could go see a derm anyway. 

Wishing you the best of luck! <3


----------



## leenybeeny (Mar 31, 2009)

^^^ I agree, definitely see a derm so that you can pinpoint the root cause and treat that.. not just the pimples


----------

